# Grover's Disease



## EKMineau

Anyone know the ICD-9 for Grover's Disease? 
Also know as transient acantholytic dermatosis.


----------



## fradknot

*Grover's disease*

702.8 is what I found. My info came from an Australian, Coding Matters, newsletter that was comparing the coding of ICD-9 with ICD-10 and it was using Grover's disease.


----------



## EKMineau

Thanks.
That's what the doctor suggested we use too.


----------



## CDonaldson2014

I am medical billing specialist/coder, in Florida, who just happens to have this disease.  I agree 702.8 is the best answer.


----------

